# Fake rock backgrounds



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

Just wondering if many people use these? I've got a cliff type thing in with my leo and I find it works quite well, heres some pretty poor pictures of it 

Before I got all of the sand/hides/leo in there 










Right:










Left:










Set up featuring one leopard gecko


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

very nice set up there


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i've got real rocks stuck together to make a wall, helps bd to keep her claws short, whats it made of, foam would get ripped apart by long claws i think, looks good in yours.


----------



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

Tis polystyrene (that word never looks right to me, too many y's) with sandstone coloured tile grout over it, makes a rough surface which is great when she is shedding. I don't imagine it woule last too long with a beardy though unless you used quite a thick layer of tile grout.


----------



## shell shocked (Jul 17, 2006)

i made my own in my old vivs from expanding foam then coated it in a mixture of pva and sand.
was tough as boots and looked great too.


----------



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

They can make a viv look really nice can't they 

As somebody else asked via pm, heres a guide to how it was done  http://www.exotic-pets.eu/rock-wall.php

Dan


----------



## rossthedon (Feb 15, 2006)

polystyrene? looks great but if you feed that wee fella crickets im sorry to say that they'll eat it mate, also a hotspot for mites.
not a problem if you disinfect regular tho but the crickets and locusts will eat it, sorry


----------



## Cazman (Oct 5, 2006)

I was thinking of doing something similar. Will the crickets still eat it, even if it is covered in tile grout? Is there some other way to get the fake rock effect?


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah tbh if you covered the poly in varnish to air seal it then add you grout and paint spray etc.. I doubt very much it will be any more of a health risk that your standard exo-terra cave. They crix aren't gonna eat it either :wink:


----------



## Cazman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am just gessing here, but the paint will have to be a water base?


----------



## Cazman (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw a diy project for a tropical fish tank ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background3.php ). Can you cover the whole leo enclosure like this (concrete / grout floor)


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

i've made a hide, a background with built in water bowl, a large water bowl and a couple of shelves out of polystyrene and wall tile adhesive covered in non-toxic varnish for the water bowls i used yacht varnish which needs alot of airing out before it goes in the viv.
i haven't seen the crix eat it etc but thats coz its under bout 8 layers of tile adhesive!!!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

otb2 said:


> i've made a hide, a background with built in water bowl, a large water bowl and a couple of shelves out of polystyrene and wall tile adhesive covered in non-toxic varnish for the water bowls i used yacht varnish which needs alot of airing out before it goes in the viv.
> i haven't seen the crix eat it etc but thats coz its under bout 8 layers of tile adhesive!!!


Pics ?


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

i'll try i can't work out how to post them though!!! :?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Register an account on photo bucket. Then go to browse then select the photo, press upload. Then the pic will then upload... then under the pic you will have 3 things one saying:
URL Link
HTML Tag
IMG Code - Click that one and copy it, then paste it on here


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q278/otb2/
that should show you some pics i hope. not too good quality though!!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks gd


----------



## Dru (Jan 13, 2007)

:shock:, I love that tutorial. *high-five*


Cazman said:


> I saw a diy project for a tropical fish tank ( A DIY background for the Small Tank ). Can you cover the whole leo enclosure like this (concrete / grout floor)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Dru said:


> :shock:, I love that tutorial. *high-five*


 
Yeah it's a gooden, He must have got it of the other thread on fake backgrounds, as i posted a list of em an that was on there:


Do It Yourself Aquarium Projects
Page 1
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/article...ackground3.php
http://www.morion.com/teo/english/ro...rame-cage.html
http://708designs.netfirms.com/custo...customcage.htm
Constructing A 3/D Aquarium Background.html
The Reptile Rooms :: View topic - how i made my fake rock... loads of pics and instructions..
Exotic Pets - Fake rock walls and hides
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/article...background.php
http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/art...background.htm


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

where did you buy the cliff type thing?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm curious, how much would you all pay for a background that fits in, say, a 4x2 viv?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Yeah it's a gooden, He must have got it of the other thread on fake backgrounds, as i posted a list of em an that was on there:
> 
> 
> Do It Yourself Aquarium Projects
> ...


some amazing stuff there!:-D


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah there are :razz: 
I am gona have a go at this one:
Make your own backgrond from Styrofoam

But don't know where to get the styrofoam from  ?

Do you ?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hmmmm no. Maybe STERMAT, they have everything, is there any near you. or B&Q will have big sheets of it, suirely. dunno. how big you gonna make it then hay? for viv or fish tank?


----------



## Dru (Jan 13, 2007)

Go to your local electronics shop, ask nicely and they'll give you loads.
They just throw it away.


----------



## maney (Aug 17, 2006)

All of the polystyrene I've used to make fake rock set ups has been free from electrical shops


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a rock wall in with my water dragon that was made with the spray on insulation foam and tile adhesive. quite a lot of tile adhesive actuly. that has stood up fine to her claws and the crickets and locusts.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> I'm curious, how much would you all pay for a background that fits in, say, a 4x2 viv?


 
How much do u get them for ?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

snakelover said:


> hmmmm no. Maybe STERMAT, they have everything, is there any near you. or B&Q will have big sheets of it, suirely. dunno. how big you gonna make it then hay? for viv or fish tank?


Not sure lol B&Q might hav some :? It is going to be 4x2x2 (lxhxw) for a viv .... i want it like this: Make your own backgrond from Styrofoam

Thanks for your help


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Dru said:


> Go to your local electronics shop, ask nicely and they'll give you loads.
> They just throw it away.


 
Yes but that is polystyrene though, i am in need of styrofoam lol


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

corvid2e1 said:


> I have a rock wall in with my water dragon that was made with the spray on insulation foam and tile adhesive. quite a lot of tile adhesive actuly. that has stood up fine to her claws and the crickets and locusts.


 
Looks great ... Well done, your Wd seems to like it to lol


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

That Set Up Is brilliant! Is That A Bath Like Water Reeviour In the Bottom Left. amazing Set Up! And Thanks for the link on making the background (the fish one, and the random beer can init )


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks, the pool is just a smaller fish tank with some bits of fosilised wood for her to climb out. changing the water is a pain though. It is easy enough to syphon it out, but getting it back in involves holding a big bucket above your head on a step ladder, with someone else sucking on the pipe. thats what work experience students are for!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you have any pics of other set-ups you have done ?
Or just pics of set-ups ?
Also do you have a full pic of the viv under the WD viv on the right ?

Cheers :-D


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Yeah there are :razz:
> I am gona have a go at this one:
> Make your own backgrond from Styrofoam
> 
> ...


i found this one great :grin: 

planning to have a go myself before long lol


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have pics of a couple of my others, but the dragon's one is probably the best. the one to the bottom right of the dragon is nothing special, it just has one of those rock posters stuck to the back. it houses one of the cali kings.









here is a couple of my iggy's enclosure. that took some time to get right. the walls are about 4 inches thick and filled with styrofoam insulation.
















and one of my crestie's viv. with any luck, once I get a couple of females for him they will be going into a 3 foot square planted terrarium. there will be a whole lot of work going into that one so I will post some pics of that once it's done.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

love the iggy background , how long did that take you?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Great vivs again :razz: 
Graz where u gona get ur styrofoam from ?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

the tank or the background? the background was done in a couple of days. it's just lino stuck on with no more nails then the joints sealed with aquarium sealent. most of it is just one piece though, so it took while to get it lined up properly. turned out the tank wasn't quite square! the whole tank probably took several months, but there was loads of other stuff going on at the same time so it was a couple of hours work every few days, not non stop.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Great vivs again :razz:
> Graz where u gona get ur styrofoam from ?


 
was gonna have a look in b & q whys ?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

For the less DIY inclined of us, Juwel make rock bacgrounds for there aquarium, that are very easy to cut to size and ou just silicone them into place, they are black but with some tile adhesive stuff they should take paint very well (I'll have to find a link but you can find them in any aquatics store)


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

DaveM said:


> For the less DIY inclined of us, Juwel make rock bacgrounds for there aquarium, that are very easy to cut to size and ou just silicone them into place, they are black but with some tile adhesive stuff they should take paint very well (I'll have to find a link but you can find them in any aquatics store)


pics? :razz:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Aquarium Backgrounds - Juwel -  Order Page

aquaristic.net - Juwel Motiv-Rückwände Root


here we are, not very good pics but the best I could find


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> Yeah it's a gooden, He must have got it of the other thread on fake backgrounds, as i posted a list of em an that was on there:
> 
> 
> http://www.exotic-pets.eu/rock-wall.php
> ...


wouldnt the cemented one kill/poison the water??


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

only use aquarium ones in a fish tank


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

aquarium cement :?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh ..... nah it's safe otherwise he wouldn't be doing it ... i aint no fish expert,but i would of thought they would put the water in the tank and leave it in there for a week or so, so any cement power can dissolve into the water and eventualy after 3-4 times would be fine to use, but that's depending on the type of cement :grin1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ok.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok folks.

In the next couple of months we will be releasing our range of fake rock backgrounds. They will be competetively priced and have been designed for reptiles.
*No more details as of yet*, for now i'll leave you with some pics of a few of the prototypes......










I hope they look ok to everyone


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

they are nice but would cost £200 to do mine


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Ok folks.
> 
> In the next couple of months we will be releasing our range of fake rock backgrounds. They will be competetively priced and have been designed for reptiles.
> *No more details as of yet*, for now i'll leave you with some pics of a few of the prototypes......
> ...


 
Look lovely Dan .. but what are the prices lol
I would need one for a 4x2x2 (lxhxw) ?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

They will be competetively priced 

I would estimate that it will cost around £30 to do a 4x2 viv.

That really is all i will say now, otherwise i'll get caught up in quoting people with figures i don't have in front of me.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> They will be competetively priced
> 
> I would estimate that it will cost around £30 to do a 4x2 viv.
> 
> That really is all i will say now, otherwise i'll get caught up in quoting people with figures i don't have in front of me.


sounds like a good price,  I may need one, when are you selling them did you say...?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Dan .... @ that price i may take one, as snakelover says .. when will these be available ?
Also are these the only 3 available or will there be more, such as rocky ones like:
Make your own backgrond from Styrofoam or DAY 5.html ?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

There is no set release date as yet.

There will be over 20 different designs to choose from in sizes up to 8x3 feet.

When we are closer to release i will place an advert in the classifieds with a full pricelist.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Aaahhh cool .... look forward to the release date and various designs. I hope the release date is very soon.... as i want one now lol


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

you can use a water based paint or get the paints from wilkinson designed for kids, paint it on, then pva the hell out of it, mixed in with some sand, to get the roughness and whala bobs your granny, thats what ive done with mine and ive had no problems, easy to wash as well, just be careful when rubbing down as i have removed skin washing mine down and it bloody hurts


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Pics ?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Dan .... do you have a ruff estimate of the release date ?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Y, what you thinking?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well ... i just wanted to know as i want one lol .. i am uming and ahhing as to whether make my own or buy one, but if your realease date is very soon i will have one 

Do you have any pics of the other designs etc ?

If you do i am more interested in the rocky/deserty ones. If you have one i like, i will buy it today lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The planned reslease date is not until closer to May, you may want to build your own until then i'm afraid


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

:liar: 

Just kiddin ... ok then


----------

